# 1985 720 with a few issues.



## Nickin (Nov 11, 2009)

Great site here with some real talent. My machine is a 4x4 with the z24 and carburated. I bought this for $300 since it ran real bad but i saw the potential.

So far I replaced the head gasket and all the timing stuff , and all the spark stuff and it runs very good.

If I can get this to idle without stalling and without the engine racing it would be golden. All the vacuum lines look original so they are all pretty beat. If you were me would you replace them all? Just do the Distributer advance and plug the rest or something in between? It's bone stock.

Thank you.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forums. At least trim the hose ends to make fit tight, but if it was mine I would replace the vacuum hoses, it won't cost too much and you are more likely to fix any leaks that way. Also a good spray of carby cleaner down the carb with the engine running at a fast idle would probably help with yor idle problem.


----------



## Nickin (Nov 11, 2009)

I serched a few posts where some where plugging the vacuum lines. But you think that running new would be the way to go? I am not concerned with passing smog since I live in Virginia.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Nickin (Nov 11, 2009)

*Vacuum diagram*

Does anyone have a ledgable diagram for this truck. Mine doesn't have the sticker under the hood.

Thanks


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

The reason I would replace the hoses and not plug them is that Nissan cars and trucks of this age have a lot of dashpots and thermo switched vacuum systems to the carby that if plugged can cause problems with general running and performance unless you know exactly which ones you can or can't remove or plug. My 1986 Pulsar has more vacuum hoses than most and it still runs fine with everything hooked up.


----------



## Samhellerud (Nov 18, 2009)

anyone know what transmission is in the 720 4x4? 5 speed


----------



## Nickin (Nov 11, 2009)

Ok Before my thread gets highjacked can you give advice on the poor idle I have since I have done all the vacuum lines now too. along with all spark and head gasket and timing chain and carb cleaner?

Thanks.


----------



## Samhellerud (Nov 18, 2009)

is the carburetor in perfect working condition? are you sure? had the same idling problem replaced my carb and worked perfect!


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Have you checked that the vacuum distributor advance diaphram is not leaking? Also check that the vacuum lines to the brake booster are good and not leaking and that the intake manifold is on tight with no leaks. the problem with most vehichles built in the 80s is the shear amount of vacuum control on the engine. There are even thermo controlled vacuum circuits for the carby connected to temperature sensors in the block that control the idle. One of these sensors could even be faulty causing the idle problem. Now that your post is moved up on the list someone may spot it and be able to help with the vacuum circuit diagram.


----------



## Nickin (Nov 11, 2009)

I'll double check the intake and make 100% sure the bolts are tight. I don't think the miss is a timing issue since I can't make it go away no matter where I turn the timing too.


----------



## skoot85 (Nov 18, 2009)

i have an 86 nissan with the z24. my carb went titts up. so i bought one off of ebay. it was a webber, i forget the series. bout $250 or so. best thing you can replace if u can afford it. it eliminates all those vacuum hoses, and all of the emissions shit. egr, vvt, etc.. except for the purge canister. after i put it on. instantly i noticed a big diff. turned my truck into a [email protected]#$ing hot rod. boost hp and mpg. im no sales rep, just a very happy customer. skoot85


----------

